
Aatmanirbhar India - Harmony_vante
https://medium.com/@ananyadhoundiyal4558/aatmanirbhar-bharat-through-one-india-prosperous-india-c7d8254dbd83
======
known
GDP is $2.9 trillion; 87% Indians are Poor; And Modi regime gave just $21 as
Pandemic Relief to the Poor; Hope 220 million who voted for Modi are
regretting now; [https://archive.is/DjiL7](https://archive.is/DjiL7)

